# Jealous Again - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope, can't get the link to work


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

worked fine for me...sorry about the issue but don't think it was on my end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

works for me.
nice lesson.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

great thanks for checking it out!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

dale said:


> worked fine for me...sorry about the issue but don't think it was on my end.


Stupid Tapatalk app. Wouldnt let me see it.
On 'puter now, great stuff, thanks.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Huge Black Crowes fan (first concert I ever attended!) so I'm definitely going to spend some time with the latest tutorials you have posted...thanks!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

What's in your signal path Dale? Sounds good.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for the kind posts..really appreciate you checking this out!

I used a very simple signal chain for this set - Collings I35LC - John Landgraff Pedal - Headstrong Lil King amp 1x12. Thanks for the interest!


----------

